# Chicken free dog food.



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone know a good high quality dog food that is chicken free ? I have seen a few but if anyone have real experience with this cause i starting to believe my dog is allergic to chicken.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Orijen regional red


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fromm and Wellness both have multiple recipes that are completely chicken free


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I was looking at ultramix . Ok thanks guys . The only problem is Ace not even 4 months yet so food switching is a bit tricky.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

A while back I was looking for a food that was completely free of any chicken, chicken meal, broth, etc. I think Fromm has three to choose from but I was looking for a fish based food and they didn't have that. Went with Infinia/salmon and Sweet Potatoe rotated with the bison. It had pretty good reviews and a decent rating on dog food advisor.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

There are lots of brands that have "fish" formulas that tend to not have chicken in them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> There are lots of brands that have "fish" formulas that tend to not have chicken in them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I found two that I could get locally on a regular basis that had good ratings and no problems with recalls.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Thank you so much for the help guys. I found 2 Fromm flavor w/o chicken


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Nature's Logic - Beef and Lamb


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Pioneer53 said:


> Nature's Logic - Beef and Lamb


awesome !! they have many varieties !!.. altho the calcium level is high yikes 2.2%


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have fed Nature's Logic and do feed in current rotation and think it is a great food but I would stay away for a puppy. I know he says its all good but that is too much calcium for my liking.

My dog who was allergic to chicken (elimination diet test) could eat chicken fat.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

They are good at answering emails, so you could check with them. Very meat based, so that may account for the calcium levels... 

Been feeding it for maybe a year and a half now as supplemental (we do mainly raw), dogs do great on it.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Hi Jocoyn, we have used it with two pups now and their current baseline bloodwork has been good, just a footnote. 

P.S. See you lost 3 dogs to hemangiosarcoma, so very sorry! We lost a 5 yr old male to it too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Pioneer, I used it with Beau for about a year and a half, but the vet was a bit concerned about protein levels, and before that my other dog had calcium crystals in his urine, so I moved Beau to a lower protein food...That, and because I wanted to throw in some variety....I figure all their formulas are basically the same with different primary meats. 

It is still in the rotation, though. ............................I like the sources they use.......

I have not used Roundup for 7 years now and really believe that and the flea and tick meds may play a role but that is conjecture ........ Sure hope this fellow lives on .......I know the sire line is long-lived and his maternal grandmother and a great uncle just hit 13 and are doing well. We are loosing way too many dogs to hemangio, though.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

That makes sense, thanks.

Yes, we stopped using round-up too, minimal insecticides. Got him as a young adult, so no idea what he might have been exposed to that first year... Nasty, nasty cancer, yes, way too many...


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Blue Buffalo's Basic Line is Chicken free!


----------

